# GTO or Girlfriend



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

:willy: OMFG I am pulling into the garage after a dinner and a movie night with my chick and brother, and as my brother is getting out of the back while the seat was still up I look over to see that right by the door there is a tear about four inches long down the side of the interior leather. I just bought this car and I treat it better than my chick. I flew off the wall and almost commited murder in the 1st. Just needed to blow off some steam and get your thoughts, Is this grounds for termination lol and what can I do to fix this?:willy:


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Get lots of "I'm sorry sex" then make your decision from there.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

AA GTO SP said:


> Get lots of "I'm sorry sex" then make your decision from there.


That would be wrong on all kinds of levels if it was your brother, since it really doesn't say which one did it.:lol:


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

Seriously, if it was her she has just showed you her first sign of jealousy. What was her reaction? If she did it, she would apologize and offer to pay for it. If she did it on purpose, she will act like " Oh my God. How did that happen?"


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I don't mean to sound crude, but this a really stupid question.

The answer is easy...... >> GTO

Girls are everywhere. Making one isn't too awfully hard especially if you have the proper equipment...... 400HP

Hell, you can even buy girl friends. Some even vibrate. The only gifts, or wants they will ever need is air. 

Now GTO's on the other hand, are not so easy to obtain. 

But just as the tear in the leather, if you tear your girl friend, the fix is the same, latex.*


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

Thats right it didnt say who did it because I cannot be 100% sure on who did it but all the same I could have punched a baby and not felt guilty at all. I was spitting angry. Whats the best way to take care of the rip so it doesnt look like a drunken mexican did it. :willy:


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah like everyone else says girls are easily obtained. there are something like 1.6 girls for every guy or maybe an even better ratio than that. but there were only 41k gtos made which makes them more of a limited/special thing. you can take some form of payment such as the "i'm sorry sex" but given to the rarity of the car and the gravity of the tear 4 inches worth i hope she's fairly energetic to meet these reparitions. if not then ultimately there's more where she came from i'm sure. but be careful those things become attached. o yeah and KEEP HER OUT YOUR GOAT, ride another female for awhile and see how she like the replacement


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

koman said:


> yeah like everyone else says girls are easily obtained. there are something like 1.6 girls for every guy or maybe an even better ratio than that. but there were only 41k gtos made which makes them more of a limited/special thing. you can take some form of payment such as the "i'm sorry sex" but given to the rarity of the car and the gravity of the tear 4 inches worth i hope she's fairly energetic to meet these reparitions. if not then ultimately there's more where she came from i'm sure. but be careful those things become attached. o yeah and KEEP HER OUT YOUR GOAT, ride another female for awhile and see how she like the replacement


lol well put arty:


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Girlfriends change when you marry them. Trust me, I know. You need to give her some major crap for this. GTO's have beautiful interiors, especially in red or blue.:shutme

Ok, Black interior is ok too. I have the red though.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

There are leather repair shops around. You can always find an upholstery shop, because this isn't covered under warranty and replacement leather is going to cost a fortune.

To do the job right, they're going to have to find leather that matches, then pull the seat cover and replace the torn piece. Fortunately, you're in L.A., so I'm sure there are plenty around. There's that place called Gabe's that does all the work for Boyd Coddington -- ask them if they take these kinds of projects on.


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

maybe you can find a seat out of a wrecked gto. If you have black interior you have a better shot at finding one. just a thought


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Seats are listed on ebay almost every time Ive looked at GTO parts


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

See the good news is that it wasnt the seat. If you are sitting in the back passanger side seat and are trying to get out, it is the leather portion on your right, not left, about where a belt clip or pocket knife would be located. Anyone have any idea how much Im lookin at? I have been researching these "As seen on TV" do it yourself kits but I want to make sure it gets done right....help! :willy: :willy: :willy:

Oh and off topic my CAI and Corsa Sports are on order.......wohoo!!! Stupid bitch had to ruin my perfection. :cool


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

I forgot GTO for sure If she did it and didnt tell you she just might do your best buddy and think nothing of it


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Have seen all diff interior panels on ebay Cleveland pick a part usually has lots of GOAT parts


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> I forgot GTO for sure If she did it and didnt tell you she just might do your best buddy and think nothing of it



lol Im going to be goin through her phone and when she says "what are your doing?" ill just comment "well you lied about my true love so what else are you going to lie about..." thanks for the tip


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I am sure everyone has heard the phrase...... Don't judge a girl by the outside. It's what's inside that counts.

Well, I have met some women where the interior of the GTO is a hell of a lot nicer than the interior of a woman.

I am wondering if your insurance would cover the mishap on your leather. Did you check into that?*


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

Well my deductible is 500 and I dont think a repair should cost more than that right???


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mlekawa said:


> Well my deductible is 500 and I dont think a repair should cost more than that right???


*
500 deductible for a comp claim? That figure sounds like a collision deductible.

Generally comp deducts are about 100 or so.*


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

I might just have to look into that now wont I. Thanks for the tip. :cheers


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

> I am pulling into the garage after a dinner and a movie night with my chick and brother, and as my brother is getting out of the back while the seat was still up I look over to see that right by the door there is a tear about four inches long down the side of the interior leather.


I'm confused. Who did the damage - your brother or your girl?


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

Undetermined as of now.....I am going to go ahead and point the finger at my girlfriend......bros before hoes right? arty:


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Is there any update?? news, confessions, repairs, break-ups???? ( I love the gossip :lol: )


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

Sure there is, I went ahead and laid the guilt trip on thick enough to where she paid for the repair. WOHOO I think Ill keep her......for now.arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mlekawa said:


> Sure there is, I went ahead and laid the guilt trip on thick enough to where she paid for the repair. WOHOO I think Ill keep her......for now.arty:



*HOW CAN YOU SLEEP AT NIGHT????????

Please tell your girl friend she caused stone chips on my front end, maybe you can get her to accept: blame and she can get it fixed up for me? :lol: :lol: :lol:  
*


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *HOW CAN YOU SLEEP AT NIGHT????????
> 
> Please tell your girl friend she caused stone chips on my front end, maybe you can get her to accept: blame and she can get it fixed up for me? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> *


Oh I sleep very well knowing my GTO is restored to its original perfect condition, and as for the paint chips,:lol: shell be over on Friday with some ReNu Scratch Removal.....arty:


----------

